# Dynamische CheckBoxen mit ColumnName aus MySql-Datenbank erstellen



## mars90 (15. März 2011)

Ich verwende C#, Datenbank MySQL und WPF
Servus Leute,

ich habe eine Frage. Wie kann man dynamische CheckbBoxen zur Laufzeit erstellen, die gleich einen ColoumHeader der Datenbank anzeigen. Ich verzweifel schon eine bisschen. Also eine checkbox dynamisch zuerstellen ist kein Problem nur den Header in die Checkbox schreiben ist für mich schwierig. Da muss man bestimmt mit Arrays arbeiten oder so. Könnt ihr mir vllt einen Tipp geben, wie ich das Problem könnte oder sogar ein Codebeispiel, damit ich es auch verstehe.
Danke schon mal und Gruß mars90


----------

